# Thinking of rehoming my cat



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

Hi,

I have had my cat for nearly a year. He is 13 months old and has been neutered. He is a house cat, he doesn't like to go outside for long, hence we have a litter tray inside.

A few months ago he couldn't get to his tray and urinated behind the TV. We cleaned it, cut up the carpet as it is an old one and we are decorating. He continually used the area as a toilet and also uses his tray. One day we were all sat eating and he jumped behind the tv and peed. I have since managed to block the area so he cant use it.

I came home last week to a smell and found that he has started using another corner. That area has been cleaned, piece of carpet ripped up. He is still using his tray also.

Last night we had our usual cuddles before bed, he ran around and then decided to pee in the corner of my bedroom. There was absolutely no reason for him to do this. Nothing has really changed in the house. My husband had moved out 2 months ago but he was doing it before he went.

I bought the feliway to plug in downstairs but now he has gone upstairs he will just keep going in the spot.

I really don't know what to do. I have 2 small children and I cannot have the cat peeing over carpets in their bedrooms and over their things. I want to give him a chance but I just can't risk him weeing over everything and I cant afford to replace carpets. I dont feel that I have any other choice but to rehome him. I dont need the stress or have money to be trying loads of things. I also lost my mum 13 months ago and I just feel enough is enough. 

I dont want my house stinking of cats wee with my children being there, I have to put them first. What else can I do? Am I a really bad person if I rehome him?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think you sound really stressed and unhappy, and justifiably so after all you have had to deal with in recent times.
I think the cat may be picking up on this and acting out his stress by his urine marking.
The problem is, that once this pattern of behaviour has started then it is incredibly difficult to break and can indeed cost a lot of time, effort and money.
Maybe, just maybe if he had more safe outside time he would break this habit, but it may be that he needs a totally new home in which to do this. If you do decide on this route then please approach a few local rescues and be honest about his issue so they can find him the most appropriate new home. You may have to put him on a waiting list as most rescues are busy. Please do not sell or give him away


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Has he been checked by a vet?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry to hear this, as the above poster said you sound stressed and maybe he is picking up on this. Does he only have one litter box ?? could you get him another litter tray as some cats use one tray to pee and another to poo. Maybe get him checked by the vet incase there is a health reason why he is doing this. please keep us posted ,hope you can solve this problem.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am sorry you are having a difficult time right now @loubie25 .

Cats are enormously sensitive to our moods and I agree with Paddypaws, your cat may be reacting to the atmosphere in the home, and especially to the possibly tense atmosphere in the period before your husband left. I would be very surprised if all that has gone on in your life recently has not affected your cat.

I do think you should have your cat checked by the vet if you haven't done so, in case there is problem such as feline cystitis, as this can be a common cause of cats peeing away from the tray. (They associate the tray with discomfort).

Another thing, if he is not going out much he should have two litter trays indoors, so has the option to pee in one tray and poo in the other, as many cats prefer to do. Situate the trays in places where he can have quiet and privacy when he uses them, and where he can always get to them.

If you live in an area where it's safe for him outdoors, can you encourage him to spend more time outside, e.g,. by going out in the garden with him? If there are a lot of cats in the neighbourhood perhaps he is afraid of them, so maybe you could consider enclosing your garden with cat proof fencing, so no other cats can get in and your cat can't roam.

If he can go out more, it will encourage him to be a bit more independent. But I wouldn't shut him out - instead give him a cat flap.

Ensure he is having a good wet food diet, not dry food. The wet food will increase his fluid intake which will make his urine more dilute and encourage him to pee more often. Peeing more often means his bladder is flushed through so there is less chance for bacteria or crystals to develop to cause a problem for him.

You might also consider giving him a herbal calming remedy called Beaphar spot on, as a stress reliever. It is applied once a week on the back of the head. It can be very effective and does not make the cat sleepy or dopey.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beaphar-Cal...8-1&keywords=beaphar+calming+spot+on+for+cats

If the vet considers the cat may have cystitis there are supplements such as Cystease or Cystaid which can help.

I think it would be worth trying the above before considering rehoming him.


----------



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. I don't really have anywhere to keep a couple of trays as the downstairs is all open plan. His tray at the moment is in the kitchen. It would mean putting another one in the dining room or living room which wouldn't be suitable. He doesn't like outside, only comes out if I am out there. I leave the door open so that he can come and go when I'm home. He will use the tray outside if I put it there. I just don't understand why he would go in his tray and then 20 mins later go on the carpet? He can go 2 - 3 weeks without weeing anywhere other than his tray but then all of a sudden will go in the corner. Its like he is lazy.

I wouldnt put him anywhere other than a rehoming centre, I have already been in touch with one and they will take him if I want. 

Its just upset me so much, after everything thats happened over the last 13 months, it just feels like another kick in the teeth. He has been so much company for me, is so affectionate and my heart literally breaks thinking of him not there. I have the felway diffuser so will try that and keep him from the bedrooms. I have also ordered the Natures Miracle remover to help get rid of the smell. I will also contact the vets. At least I know someone will look after him and rehome him appropriately if I need it. One thing is for sure I will never have another pet again. I had lots of cats as a child and we never had this problem. 

How do the vets check for cystitis?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you a bad person if you rehome your cat? No. I know from experience how stressful it can be to have a cat who pees in the house, and like others have said - you do sound very stressed and unhappy.

However, for a moment do try to consider this from your cat's point of view. It will not be easy to rehome him if he is known to pee in the house. And if you don't disclose this information to any potential owners and they aren't committed, goodness knows where he could end up when they find out. I'm sure you love your cat and don't want him to end up in an unhappy home, or completely homeless.

If I was you I would do a few things before going down that road. Further to the advice already offered by the fabulous @chillminx:

1. I know you said money is short, but it is worth shelling out for him to be checked out by the vet. Take a urine sample with you and, if you can, spend some time filling in the questionnaire I've attached to this post to take with you as well. Taking these things with you at the outset will maximise the value you get for your money at the vet's, as they will have a lot of important information right away.

There is information on collecting a urine sample in part 5 of the House Soiling Thread (link below). If you can't get hold of the commercial non & absorbable litters, you can use chopped up plastic bags.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...ouse-this-is-the-house-soiling-thread.371806/

2. Clean up the areas that have already been soiled, but be careful what you use. Again, follow the instructions on the House Soiling Thread (part 7). There is some additional info here, but don't skip the other stuff on the other thread.










After you've cleaned it and let it dry, block access to these areas. Use furniture (put something on top of the areas) or, at a push, you can try:
- tin foil (cats hate treading on it);
- one of those cheap plastic door mats that are a bit spiky and uncomfortable to sit on;
- plastic sheeting.

I know, nobody wants crap like that in their home. But it's just temporary, to try and deter him from going back to the same areas and to make it easier on you to clean if he persists anyway. It won't be forever.

3. Follow the advice already given and on the House Soiling Thread. Place more litter trays. Those cheap shallow under-bed storage boxes can do well if you've got a B&M or something near you. Get one or two of those, shove some low-odour litter in them (I use OKO and find it doesn't smell much at all) and wait. Again, while you will always need at least two trays for one indoor cat, hopefully these first aid measures are temporary and will just help give you some reprieve.

4. Once you've done these things, now's the time to sit and think (and chat with the family if it helps) about why your cat could be peeing in the wrong places in the first place. This is assuming a medical cause has been ruled out by the vet.

Could it be stress?
- if so, what causes it? *Other cats outside*? Noisy neighbours? Does he cope well with the children? I bolded other cats because this is sooo important and often goes unnoticed.
- don't be too quick to rule out stress. Read the threads on here and watch some Jackson Galaxy on YouTube (it's entertaining as well as educational!).
- how can you help him feel more secure in his environment?

Could it be that he hates his litter trays?
- are they the wrong size or in the wrong place?
- does he like the litter?
- does he have enough privacy when he uses his trays?
- could he have been disturbed or frightened while using it once, thus making him a bit wary of using it?
- are they not clean enough?
- are they too clean (avoid strong detergents and deodorisers)?

Please buy yourself some time, give yourself permission to scream to the heavens, get him checked by the vet and have a read through the House Soiling Thread.

We will do our best to help you.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The kitchen isn't a fab place for a litter tray if it's busy in there. He might feel tense or uncomfortable when he goes. What about upstairs?

I don't think he is peeing elsewhere because of laziness. It's probably because he was caught short when he couldn't get to his tray that first time, and now just keeps going back to what he thinks is one of his legitimate toilets. If you think about it, behind the TV is a pretty 'logical' place for a cat to pee if they don't have a tray.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Stress affects cats in pretty bad ways- and we rub off on them at the slightest. I have had a patch of extreme stress recently (which lead me to being signed off from work) and Maya picked up on it massively. She has peed outside the box, pooed outside the box and generally avoided me and my moods- even though she has a lot of empathy and is very cuddly. Once I took time off and got over a lot of negativity, I got happier and consequently, she is a much more happy cat.
I know it is easier said than done, but I think your little guy is just stressed and might be caught in the vicious cycle of peeing outside the box to reassure himself, then developed a stress related condition where he doesn't want to use the box, and re marking his spot over and over again. 
With cats in the house, you cannot be house proud and have to go with the flow, really- as he is a part of your family too. I have a litter tray very prominently kept in the hallway, and the back utility- both areas aren't busy. I have a horrible looking lawn because madam pees in it and mounds of earth on the flowerbeds where she has pooed and buried. 
Also, the decorating may be stressing him out. Cats don't like change. Mine freaked out when a sofa was replaced. 

You can read through the threads suggested and break it down in an analytical way and approach it as a bundle of knots on a rope- you have no choice but to take the time to untie all of them. I would start first with a vet check and a calming remedy like Beaphar or Zylkene. Feliway doesn't work well plugged in if it is a large area. I have found it does squat to calm down my little girl. 

If the stress is too much and you feel like you cannot do justice to your furry friend, you won't be judged for giving him up- just dont do so without a fight. 

If you ever need a place to vent out, please do so here- we're all quite helpful.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Some great advise above.
I really do think that if you can gently encourage him to spend more time outside than that could be a great help. Hopefully now it is warmer you will be going into the garden more and that will encourage him.


----------



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

Unfortunately the kitchen is the only suitable place for it as my 3 year old boy would end up knocking it over if it was on the landing. I would not keep one in the bedrooms. He has started going in areas that he had never gone in before as the TV is pushed right up and he cant get behind it. I was OK about the fact that he went behind the TV the first time as he had no choice but to go in my bedroom when I was lying in bed for no reason whatsoever makes me upset. His tray is a closed one which he seems to like. When we had an open one it made the house stink no matter how often I changed it. The plan was that after his injections and neutering he would go outside but he is so timid. He did come from a house that had another 13 cats and he wasn't very well looked after. We had him when he was around 10 weeks old. Maybe the kids stress him out, I just don't know. He gets so much love. In hindsight I shouldn't have had him, but I wont just get rid of him without trying a few things. The rescue place know about it so they would rehome him appropriately. The lady who runs it is lovely. Its just unfortunate that so much has happened since having him. Its hard enough working part time and bringing up 2 kids on my own, without worrying about this too. I do feel for him as it cant be nice for him being unhappy whatever is making him do it. 

He is so beautiful, he even sat on my lap purring whilst I was on my exercise bike the other night as he wanted a cuddle. He never stops purring or nudging me.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If your boy were mine I would temporarily put a corner tray (you can buy various sizes) in every corner he chooses. If you do not put litter in them you will get some idea if he is objecting to the litter itself or the position of his original tray. It does sound as though he wants to stay close to you when you are around, even to the extent of peeing where you are rather than leaving you just for that purpose.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Taking your cat outside is not to open the door and push him out, but to allow him to explore the outdoors with you beside him. You will have to invest that time and increase his confidence beyond the house. Right now, I just see a stressed, terrified and uncertain cat. The key to showing love with a cat is consistency. You have to be consistent. You cannot hug the cat one day and be indifferent to him the next day. Believe me, I have learnt this the hard, hard way. I held my temper just because I could see how scared my cat got.
I would buy some Beaphar in the next few hours and stick it on his head- just to see if that calms him down for a week or so. It is extremely important to separate what you feel at this stage and focus on the cat's issues from the cat's point of view. I understand completely that you feel kind of defeated, but you have to pull yourself for everyone's sake. Is there someone- a friend or family who can take the cat on for the time being? This could give you some time to think without the addition of more stress in your life?

My apologies if I sound patronising, but believe me, I do want to help you and get that analytical problem solving kick started so that no more time is spared to making him feel less stressed.

Please do not rehome him unless you have tried your best.


----------



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. You have all been very helpful. I will try the Beaphar spot on. I know I probably seem like a cop out and I will try my best but I just don't have the strength to go on for ages. Losing my mum and my husband walking out on me after 18 years has taken it out of me and my children need to be put first. I will take some time to try a few things and hope that they work. I wont give up on him yet. I will let you know how I get on. Thanks all.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The cat is clearly telling you that something about his current tray is unsuitable. I know you say you can't have it on the landing and you won't keep it in the bedrooms, but ask yourself this. Is your stubbornness re bedrooms worth getting rid of this cat you say you love so much for? My OH also said he wouldn't have a tray in the bedrooms, but given the alternative of getting rid of the cats, who, like yours, want to be wherever we are and would rather hold it than leave to wee, and given that I'm a breeder and often have small kittens around who will just wet themselves if they hold it, he gave in. The tray is kept clean, so there's no problem. you also have a living room where you could easily keep your tray.

You seem quite reluctant to try the most basic of suggestions, and I understand that giving way is potentially difficult, but consider the alternatives. It's either get creative with tray placement or rehome the cat. Which would you rather have?


----------



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

I appreciate what you are saying and I guess I am sounding reluctant, but I defy anyone who has faced a house move, death of their mother who was their rock after a short terminal illness with cancer, 2 threats of redundancy, husband walking out and bringing up 2 young children on their own in the space of 16 months to not be defeated so easily. I am sorry for sounding so defensive. I dont agree that cat litter trays should be kept in childrens bedrooms or mine as it is not hygienic. The smell from him pooing in his litter tray makes me feel sick even when its gets cleaned straight-away, and stinks the entire house out so, no having my bedrooms stinking of crap and having to then carry it downstairs to clean is not an option. Also he tracks cat litter everywhere.

Also he had just been downstairs running around when he decided to pee in my bedroom. He was tot keeping it in. He spends large amounts of time downstairs at night as he roams around the house. As i have said he can go weeks of going in his tray and then decide to go wherever he wants.


----------



## TallulahCat (Dec 31, 2015)

You've been through a LOT, and I can understand your cat's toilet habits are causing you a lot of stress as well. If you decide to rehome him then that definitely does not make you a bad person. Much as I love cats, you have to put yourself and your children first. But I want to tell you what I would suggest in this situation, and you can decide whether you are able to try out some options.

Mats like these can help catch some of the litter before it gets trodden all over the house: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/..._accessoires/litter_box_mats/344828?rrec=true

It does sound like there is something about his litter tray that he isn't happy with - or maybe only at certain times. If you can find anywhere for an extra tray, it could go a long way to resolving the problem. Do you have any room in the bathroom for a tray?

One option is a covered tray. Cats often feel safer using a tray with a cover, as it offers more shelter. They're also less likely to get knocked over by the children.


----------



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

Yes, he has a covered tray. He also had one that wasn't uncovered and he went elsewhere also with that one. I do appreciate the advice and I will try a few of the suggestions but having quite an open plan downstairs and a rather boisterous 3 year old boy and a 6 year old girl make it difficult to put trays elsewhere. I did try a tray in the downstairs toilet but its quite small and the children kept closing the door by accident, which resulted in him going behind the TV in the first place. Maybe the house is just too noisy for him and he needs somewhere quieter. It wasn't meant to be like this, I grew up with my parents having lots of cats over the years, even a dog. We never experienced any of these problems.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Could the mention of the awful smell of his poo have anything to do with this problem? Cat's poo, especially in a covered tray should not smell that bad. I have 11 cats and 6 covered trays and I have to lift the lid to see if there is any solid in there (unless somebody is not well,) and I have a very well developed sense of smell for noxious odours although I cannot smell some fragrant flowers. (Sweet peas smell of pee to me!) Presumably the tray smells worse to him than it does to you. Could this be a diet related problem?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

loubie, a friend of mine is short of space for 2 litter trays for her cat so she bought a litter cupboard from Zooplus UK, painted it black, located it in the hallway, put a microchip flap on the front [to protect the contents from her dog and her toddler] and put a litter tray inside and the cat uses it as a second tray. At a casual glance you can't tell it's a litter tray. I should add she also drilled holes in the back of the cupboard to help keep it aired. The hall (or the landing) is usually a quiet place so the cat can toilet in peace.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...er_boxes_nofilter/cat_litter_cupboards/214086

But if you can gently encourage him to go outdoors by building up his self confidence then you could provide an outdoor litter tray for him too. Marchioro make an excellent outdoor litter box, but I see they are out of stock at present on amazon, zooplus and bitiba  But I expect Zooplus will soon have them in stock.

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...s_nofilter/litter_boxes_without_filter/137335

Your cat sounds lovely!  The way you describe him nudging you all the time and purring strongly suggests to me a cat who feels a little anxious about you and wants to protect you. One of my cats comes over to me anxiously on the rare occasions I am so upset that I cry. He rubs himself around me, chirrups at me and purrs loudly. His concern is very touching. 

Please, please never for one second think your cat is being lazy when he pees away from his tray. I promise you he does it either when he is upset or when his bladder is uncomfortable. Both those conditions can be intermittent and can be caused by anxiety.

My deepest sympathy to you on the sad loss of your mother. A month ago I lost a very dear relative after a short illness and I have found the loss devastating. I was inconsolable for a while and still find it hard to believe. I do understand things are not easy for you after all you have been through, and the parental responsibilities you now face on your own, to have to cope with a cat soiling the house.

Please do feel you can come here at any time and have a rant - we will be sympathetic and do our best to give you our support and understanding.


----------



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

Ah thank you Chillminx, I will have a look at the suggestions. I am a little sensitive at the moment lol. I have plugged the feliway in so hopefully that will help. I gave him a big cuddle when I came in and cried. He hasn't gone anywhere other than his tray today so that's good. I also let him out the garden for a bit and sat out there. I guess because I feel lonely at the moment and he has been amazing company I felt quite let down by him doing that in the bedroom, I know it's not his fault. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I see someone else above asked about diet....what are you feeding him?
You may well find that a better diet makes a significant difference in the smell of poop and also the quantity. My cats eat mainly raw cat food and only poop every two or three days. I can barely smell it until I scoop the tray. Dry food or poor quality wet food can produce lots of stinky poo.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi @loubie25 
Firstly I'm so sorry to hear you are going through so much heart ache right now.
Your cat sounds like a good friend and company that you need.

Please re consider the litter tray in your bedroom. Originally, I had a litter tray in my dining room, the top of my stairs, in my front room and in my bedroom. At one point I had a litter tray in my daughters room, however, she is older and I probably wouldn't have put one there if she was 3.

Cleaning is easy, take the scoop and a poop bag (nappy sacks) to the tray rather than carrying the tray somewhere else to scoop.
Obviously trays do need a through clean but only approx once a week.

When my daughter was 3 and my son slightly older, we got our first cat. I had lost my dad and shortly after became my mums carer due to dementia. On top of that I became a single mum too. 
My cat was and still is my rock. We lived back then in a 4 roomed tiny upstairs flat. There was no convenient place for a litter tray and a toddler so my daughter had to learn quickly.

You say you can't deal with the smell of the litter tray but you are having to deal with the smell of wee when your cat doesn't use it anyway, so what's the difference apart from it being far easier to clean up?
Please do try the basics first xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I feel desperately sorry for your situation, you've had such a lot of heartache and things to deal with and I'm sure its not only your cat that gets on your nerves but you just don't know what to do about this particular problem. I can also see why your cat is stressed, they are so sensitive to our moods and the environment around them. Having said that, from what you say he is obviously happy in your company. It sounds very much stress related but this might have started some mild cystitis or similar to begin with so I would just get the vet to check him over to eliminate any medical reason. Also if you can't get rid of the smell, this will encourage him to keep doing it. Simple Solution is a very good product to use. I know you don't want to have a litter tray in your bedroom but could you look at it as just a temporary measure until, hopefully, things improve. Isn't it worth it for a while just to stop having pee in unwanted places? I'm surprised actually that if he's stressed indoors, he doesn't go outside more. You've been given some good ideas as to how to tackle the problem and I hope, given a bit of time, things will improve both for you and puss and you won't have to think about rehoming but, as has been said, if you feel that's the answer at the end of the day, its not a crime and no one will think ill of you for it.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry if I've missed it but what litter do you use? Also second the diet question - litter and diet can make a huge difference to smells


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I use OKO litter and have a Litter Locker and it's fab.

My cat's poo honestly isn't too bad - he's on grain free high quality wet food. I think cat poo smells much worse when they eat things like Felix.


----------



## loubie25 (May 12, 2015)

Hi All

Well I've been using the Feliway and no accidents so far. He was out the garden for hours on Saturday as we had the door open all day and kids were in the garden. He comes straight in after being out and goes to his tray, I don't think he likes toileting outside. Hopefully as you've all said, being a bit more independent may help.

I have stopped him from going in the bedrooms now, its the best solution all round - I wont put trays in the bedroom as I don't agree with it, for me its not hygienic. 

He has probably been about 7/8 times out of his tray in 6 months or so hopefully I can nip it in the bud. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi loubie, thanks for the update. I'm pleased to hear things have been better.  

Some cats never take to toiletting outdoors and prefer to come in and use the trays. If you wanted to encourage him to go out to do his business you could dig over a section of a flower bed so the soil is nice and soft and easy for him to scrape. You would need to keep it dug over though all the time, especially during a dry period. But as cats instinctively feel vulnerable when they toilet he still may feel safer to use his trays indoors. 

I hope he continues to be a good companion to you and give you lots of affection and comfort.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Loubie. Sorry for the loss of your mum. x With that, your husband moving out and all the other stress in your life, I can understand that your cat peeing is another stress you could do without. You're not a bad person for wanting to re-home him, as it's an "easy" solution, and I can understand that. 
I'm glad he's had a clean couple of days, lets hope it continues. 
I can totally understand why you don't want litter boxes everywhere, I wouldn't want that. I certainly wouldn't want a tray in my bedroom. However, IF he's going to pee in certain areas _anyway regardless,_ at least a litter tray is easier to clean that pee on a carpet. However, if you don't want to go down that road, did you say you used some kind of spray or plug in for downstairs and that worked? Could you try one upstairs as well or in the bedroom?

You said he is anxious if he goes outside. Betty was very anxious going outside when we first got her. She came to us in a a bit of a state, and although she liked to go out, as soon as we shut the door, she would cry to come back in, as if she was afraid she couldn't get back in. She's okay going out the front now, but if she goes out the back, she's anxious, unless the door is open. Maybe your cat is the same? Maybe he only feels safe if you're around? If you go out with him a few times, he may learn that outside is okay. However, some cats just don't like going to the toilet outside.

I would definitely look at his diet and litter. I'm a human nurse, and have a good wee and poo radar, but I can't always tell if Betty has been. Maybe you could try different cat litters, one with odour control? Betty definitely favours certain brands. Dry food can make their poo stink to high heaven, not that it's exactly rose-smelling. As can some cheaper brands of wet food.

The vets sounds like a good idea. Not only can they check him for cystitis, they may be able to give him something or advise something to help him chill out. There are some "natural" brands out there for chilling cats out, as he's likely picking up on your stress.

By all means, come on here to rant. You have a lot of stress in your life and it's helpful to get it all out. And if you feel you have to re-home, I think we can understand. x


----------

